# replacing portmap with rpcbind = NFSv3 ACL problem

## VoVaN

I'm trying to upgrade nfs-utils form 1.1.6 to the latest 1.2.x. This involves migration from portmap to rpcbind. Everything works as expected, except the ACL part: ACL's simply not visible from the clients. I thing it isn't just Gentoo issue, but can't be 100% sure. Googling doesn't give any useful information. I'd appreciate any ideas concerning the issue I have.

Regards,

Vladimir.

----------

## Bircoph

Have you restarted rpcbind after nfs upgrade?

I always have different problems with nfs after its upgrade when rpcbind were not restarted.

----------

## VoVaN

 *Bircoph wrote:*   

> Have you restarted rpcbind after nfs upgrade?
> 
> I always have different problems with nfs after its upgrade when rpcbind were not restarted.

 

Thanks for the tip, however, I wish it would be so simple, but it isn't  :Sad: 

Vladimir.

----------

